# Up in Smoke



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

Question, smoke seal dos amd donts?? 
Spraying a entire house inside top to bottom due to fire in the kitchen. Any tips or suggestions?? Muc appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Holdenholden said:


> Question, smoke seal dos amd donts??
> Spraying a entire house inside top to bottom due to fire in the kitchen. Any tips or suggestions?? Muc appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has Kevyn recommended BIN primer yet? :wink: 
You need to prime/seal the soot staining with something, or it will bleed through latex paint. Just be cautious as many primers can be combustible when sprayed. Definitely need a chemical mask if you use anything like this. 

Other primers might be suitable, but need to specifically cover/seal smoke damage.


----------



## ISellPaintInIdaho (Jan 3, 2018)

I agree with Holland. BIN is he only "sure thing" to seal in the soot, and odor. I hve tried many others (oil, hybrids, synthetic). They all work some of the time, but not all of the time. Use the BIN to make sure everything is sealer. Lots of primers can deal with the soot, and bleeding, but don't handle the odor.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've used BIN to cover both cat urine and rat urine. The details are too traumatic for me to share, but it worked!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I tried the water based version of “BIN” on the interior of a house which a heavy smoker had lived in for twenty years. I ended up having to go over it with the shellac version.

It sprays fine through an airless. Just be sure to have a properly fitting, quality respirator with new filters, and be prepared to change them a few times.


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm sure the job is over now but original BIN is the best for this. Some areas will need 2 coats as the smell will be strong around where the fire was.
Spray everything, when doing the studs try and do 2 at a time. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

